# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Đĩa Phim Hoạt Hình Học Tiếng Anh Cho Học Sinh Tiểu Học

## thanhvan

Nhận trọn bộ đĩa học tiếng Anh qua phim hoạt hình MAGIC DISNEY ENGLISH

Vì sao đây là bộ đĩa học tiếng Anh phù hợp nhất cho học sinh tiểu học ?

_ *Bé được học cách phát âm chuẩn*: Giai đoạn tiểu học thì điều quan trọng nhất trong giai đoạn này là cho cáccon học cách phát âm chuẩn làm tiền đề cho việc nghe chuẩn và nói chuẩn sau này. Với các tập phim hoạt hình củaMAGIC DISNEY ENGLISH, các diễn viên lồng tiếng đều là người bản xứ nên đây sẽ là TÀI LIỆU HỮU ÍCH giúp cáccon phát âm chuẩn. 

_ *Bé ghi nhớ từ vựng một cách dễ dàng*: Khi bắt đầu học một ngôn ngữ thì từ vựng luôn là một trong nhữngyếu tố các bé cần phải được học đầu tiên. Tuy nhiên, với các bé trong lứa tuổi này, hình ảnh và âm thanh thườngđể lại ấn tượng hơn con chữ. Chính vì thế, với các hình ảnh SINH ĐỘNG VÀ HẤP DẪN trong các tập phim sẽ gây ấntượng trong trí nhớ của trẻ, giúp trẻ học từ vựng tốt hơn. 

_ *Nâng cao khả năng giao tiếp*: Các bộ phim hoạt hình thường được xây dựng thông qua màu sắc thực tế trongcuộc sống. Do đó, việc học tiếng Anh qua các bộ phim này giúp trẻ có thể ÁP DỤNG MỘT CÁCH THÀNH THỤC tronggiao tiếp hàng ngày. 

_ *Bé học một cách hứng thú*: Các nhân vật hoạt hình huyền thoại trong MAGIC DISNEY ENGLISH luôn luôn đượccác bạn nhỏ khắp nơi trên thế giới yêu thích bởi hình ảnh ngộ nghĩnh, nội dung thu hút. Bé sẽ XEM MỘT CÁCH SAYMÊ, thông qua đó các từ vựng được THẤM DẦN trong trí nhớ của trẻ. Trẻ học mà không có cảm giác mình đanghọc khiến cho bé không cảm thấy áp lực và không thấy chán. 

*Lưu ý khi nhận đĩa*: 
_ Nhận đĩa hoàn toàn miễn phí
_ Độ tuổi học hiệu quả nhất với bộ đĩa MAGIC DISNEY ENGLISH là từ 3 tuổi - 12 tuổi
_ Đăng ký ngoài việc được nhận trọn bộ đĩa, phụ huynh còn nhận được CHI TIẾT NỘI DUNG KIẾN THỨC TIẾNG ANH các con cần nắm trong từng tập phim cũng như PHƯƠNG PHÁP HỌC HIỆU QUẢ cho từng tập phim. 

Cách thức đăng ký: mamita.edu.vn -> chia sẻ kinh nghiệm -> tài liệu tiếng anh miễn phí -> nhận trọn bộ đĩa phim hoạt hình magic disney hoàn toàn miễn phí
​

----------

